# object guarding



## Jessiepoo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Jessie our 6 month old puppy has started to guard objects like the dyson or my wifes coat if it is hung up on the back of a chair.There does not seem to be a reason for this and can be distracted away with treats.
We just want to know if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing the right thing by luring away with treats. Although I suppose you would need to be careful that Jessie doesn't associate guarding with getting treats. Distraction then treating for not guarding is probably the right thing. There are lots of people here who will give you great advice. Sounds like its not too serious if your able to move Jessie's attention away from the loved object! Playing swap with toys is another method you could try. Hopefully someone will have some good advice soon. Good luck. Cute though that's Jessie is protective! Lola runs away from my dyson!


----------

